# Afraid to go back to school?



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_So, since I graduated high school in '97, I've been procrastinating going to college because of SA. I find that I constantly change what I want to pursue because, the fact is...I'm terrified and that's my excuse not to go. Memories of hs still haunt me and I guess I'm afraid that college will be the same....being a complete loner...outcast....being made fun of....etc, etc.

I recently took a couple of evening english courses and did amazingly well...better than I ever did in hs, so I know I have the potential. However, since these courses were in the evening, they were only a few other students, so I did okay anxiety wise.

I finally got the courage to enroll full time....but, I'm getting freaked out again. **** I really want to go but sa is holding me back. I'm ready...I want to learn, but going full time during the day would mean facing a lot more people. Even just going to the college to apply made my sa skyrocket.....so many people...I'm afraid that sa will affect my grades....just like hs.

****

Anyone else have a similar experience or can relate? Those who do attend college/university, how do you cope...having sa and all?_


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Socially, I don't think college is nearly as bad as HS in terms of other people noticing that you're a loner/outcast or making fun of you. You seem to have the right motivation to go back to school and you know you can do well, so why not keep taking classes in the evening. Students who take evening classes tend to be older since they work during the day, so there probably won't be many fresh-out-of- high school teenagers there to freak you out. Good luck!
I can barely cope with SA in college. I'm pretty close to dropping the few classes I'm taking due to depression and crippling anxiety.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

You might still be a loner, but college is full of other loners. It's alot easier to just blend in to the background here than it was in high school.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I was a loner, a shut-in in high school

while I have changed after being in college for over 3 years... I'm still a loner. Probably always will be but college is much better than high school


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Thanks for your replies and you guys are probably right.

I'm just scaring myself out of doing what I want. _


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

Graduated the same year you did, in 1997, went to College for 2 years, dropped out and now going back for the Spring semester.

Good luck!


----------

